# Dave Smith 1950-2022



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 1, 2022)

https://www.sequential.com/

I normally wouldn’t post something like this here instead of off topic, but Dave Smith was a true synth (and MIDI) pioneer.

Saddened by his sudden passing.

I’ll be playing mournful music on my OB-6 this evening.

I never met him, but my life and love of synths wouldn’t be the same without him.


----------



## heisenberg (Jun 1, 2022)

Stunned. He has left us far too soon. Rest in peace Dave. You did a lot for us.


----------



## RSK (Jun 1, 2022)

What?? No! This is way too soon.


----------



## zvenx (Jun 1, 2022)

What the hell.
:(
Rsp


----------



## timprebble (Jun 1, 2022)

What an incredible legacy he leaves!
SC Pro One was was my first synth... 
Love my SixTrak & Pro8


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 1, 2022)

"Father of MIDI"
We all owe Dave Smith quite a bit. 
Firing up my P12, Tetra and Evolver asap
RIP


----------



## JasonSchoepfer (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jun 1, 2022)

Saddened by this news. I enjoy playing his instruments every day. Rest in peace Dave 😢


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jun 1, 2022)

It's hard to imagine what the music world would have been like during the last four decades without Dave Smith's innovations. Anyone who has ever used MIDI owes him a debt of gratitude.

RIP, Dave Smith.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## tmhuud (Jun 1, 2022)

What a giant! RIP Dave.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jun 1, 2022)

What zvenx said, what the hell? This came totally out of the blue. I had several products from Sequential Circuits back in the day. I still have an Evolver sitting stowed away in the studio, near my Wavestation actually. I had the opportunity to "hang out" with Dave for a couple hours at NAMM one year when he had a very small booth next to the Buchla booth in a quiet side alley. There wasn't very much traffic to the booth that day and so we had the chance to really talk and not just about synthesizers or music. He was very personable and laid back and I in no way felt as if I were talking to the giant that he truly was. RIP Dave Smith


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 1, 2022)

Very sad news. I couldn't believe it when I read it.

A true Pioneer in Electronic Music Technology, he will be missed.

R.I.P. Dave Smith.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 2, 2022)

I got into synths when I saw Stop Making Sense (the movie) and Bernie Worrell on the P5. What a loss for the music world. Rest in peace mister Smith.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 2, 2022)

Really sorry to hear this. Prophet 5 is one of my favorite analog synths though I never had an opportunity to own one. But it was featured on many records important to me.


----------



## Ruchir (Jun 2, 2022)

Let’s not forget one of the most influential synths
The Wavestation was designed by a team which included Dave Smith


----------



## stixman (Jun 2, 2022)

Thank you Dave for the P12 & collaborative Tempest ❤️


----------



## leo007 (Jun 2, 2022)

Rest in Pease Dave :(


----------



## Zedcars (Jun 2, 2022)

Wow - 72 is still relatively young these days. Too soon!


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 2, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Wow - 72 is still relatively young these days. Too soon!


Nostalgic today for my Prophet VS, my main synth for many years
From one 72-year-old Dave to another, godspeed. . .


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 2, 2022)

zwhita said:


> Well crap. I believe he just turned 70 recently. Thought there would be a few more years he would grace his presence on the industry. Now we must honor his contributions in his absence. Thank you so much dear Dave Smith. You took us forward and back home again.


I turned 70 recently too. I will get the Prophet 08 out of the box and give it one last play. I think younger folks understandably don't realise once you get to certain age it quickly turns into a lottery.


----------



## Gerbil (Jun 2, 2022)

Too soon. But what a legacy. One of the greatest synth developers and a proper legend. Think how many times his gear's been used on classic albums.

R.I.P. Dave


----------



## IFM (Jun 2, 2022)

Ugh what a terrible loss. :(


----------



## K. Johnston (Jun 2, 2022)

This is so sudden. I recall seeing a video recently were he poured Tom Oberheim a shot toasting to the new Oberheim brand. Tom is 10 years his senior and still with us. 

As sad as this news is, he completed a life well lived and left a legacy that affected not just musicians but the world of music and by extension, pop culture. 

Rest In Peace Dave.


----------



## Karljazz (Jun 2, 2022)

RIP Dave, a true legend of synth design


----------



## JasonSchoepfer (Jun 2, 2022)

Man only 2 pages for such a legend. Not right!


----------



## kenose (Jun 2, 2022)

RIP!


----------



## MarkY (Jun 3, 2022)

Incredibly sad news


----------



## Daniel James (Jun 3, 2022)

RIP Dave! 

It just keeps getting tougher. I am making a point of taking more time in my days to appreciate what and who we still have, the past few years have shown how quickly the world can shift and people can be taken from us out of the blue. :(


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jun 3, 2022)

Maybe I'll give the ol' drumtrax a spin. 

Thanks for all the beats, Dave.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 3, 2022)

Just in case people weren't aware, if you have ever used a MIDI controller or MIDI anything, well, Dave Smith also co-created MIDI (along with the founder of Roland, Ikutaro Kakehashi). Also an early example of open source technology.


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 4, 2022)

Yes he was known as the Father of Midi.


----------



## ZenBYD (Jun 4, 2022)

A true musical pioneer. rest well, Dave.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 4, 2022)

I just learnt about it today, WTAF! I’m devastated… Thanks for all the great synths Dave ❤️ Will give my OB-6 some extra love in the next few days.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 4, 2022)

Stevie said:


> I just learnt about it today, WTAF! I’m devastated… Thanks for all the great synths Dave ❤️ Will give my OB-6 some extra love in the next few days.


I've been doing the same with my OB-6.


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 4, 2022)

"Man only 2 pages for such a legend. Not right!"

That's because a lot of people already post on Gear Space which is up to 12 pages.








Remembering Dave Smith 1950-2022 - Page 12 - Gearspace.com


Quote: Originally Posted by Esla ➡️ Far to soon but what a massive legacy for Mr. Smith! I always hoped I would by chance have a conversation with the guy, maybe on a visit to Sequential. I feel for all his family, friends, colleagues and fans today…the number must be in the millions. This...



gearspace.com


----------



## Quantum Leap (Jun 4, 2022)

Dave Smith was a pioneer. Such a huge part of modern music. Been using my OB6 since it was released. Brilliant design. You will be missed, Dave.


----------



## yves (Jun 4, 2022)

We lost a giant... this is sad news...


----------



## Prockamanisc (Jun 5, 2022)

I think it's so fitting that the synth being released at the time of his passing is the OB-X8. The fact that he was working tirelessly to get a former competitor back to a place of prominence shows so much about how he viewed other people, and this industry. We're stronger together.


----------



## Dietz (Jun 5, 2022)

That's so sad. Dave Smith must be named on one par with Bob Moog, actually, as one of the most influential minds in this business ... :-(


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 5, 2022)

Dietz said:


> That's so sad. Dave Smith must be named on one par with Bob Moog, actually, as one of the most influential minds in this business ... :-(


Honestly, because of MIDI, I hold Dave Smith in even higher regard. Both were truly giants in the industry.

Everything musical I do is based on MIDI.


----------



## FinGael (Jun 5, 2022)

Thank you Mr Smith. Rest In Peace.


----------



## heisenberg (Jun 6, 2022)

Peter Kirn's site, Create Digital Music, has a particularly good write up on Dave in explaining his pervasive decency as a human being and his accomplishments.









Dave Smith brought us all closer together; Sequential and MIDI legend has died - CDM Create Digital Music


Dave Smith was someone who brought all of us in electronic music instruments closer – and I don’t only mean through his contributions to MIDI. News reached us yesterday that the legendary engineer had died at age 72. I’m not at all surprised that it happened as he was doing what he loves...




cdm.link





Synthtopia has a shorter write up as well.









Sequential Founder & ‘Father Of MIDI’ Dave Smith Has Died


Dave Smith (1950–2022) was one of the most influential electronic music gear designers, not just of his generation, but of all time.



www.synthtopia.com





Good sit down interview with Dave...


----------



## nolotrippen (Jun 27, 2022)

Can't find that this was posted: 
Tribute to Dave Smith​


----------

